# Color?



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is a picture of the sativa plant without the sunlight on it I don't think the leaves are too light are they?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll upload a pic later it won't let me right now


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 9, 2014)

.. 

View attachment WP_20140809_003.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

It depends on the variety. I have one that color outdoors and she is shaded a lot.  What is she potted in for soil and are you giving N? nitrogen?

She is a pretty thing.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

Uhmm I just started giving it FF big bloom today and I know I know its bad but its in MG


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

And thanks! She's been fun!


----------



## DrFever (Aug 10, 2014)

looks   to me like indica  traits   what strain is this ???


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

Noooo this is my Indica 

View attachment WP_20140809_002.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 10, 2014)

they both look alil yellow like they need nitrogen...   Fox Farms Grow Big


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree with JAAM--they both look in need of food, probably N.  Like we discussed before, Big Bloom is simply not going to cut it for nutes--there is simply not enough in it to really do anything like supply needed nutrients to your plants.  It is basically a bloom enhancer (and it doesn't do that very well).  Just to give you an idea, Big Bloom is 0.01-0.3-0.7.  Contrast this with say General Hydroponics Flora Nova--the Flora Nova Grow is 7-4-10 and the Flora Nova Bloom is 4-8-7.  You can see that even though you are giving it Big Bloom, it is getting almost nothing, because Big Bloom has almost nothing in it.  Your plants are not going to thrive (maybe not even survive) unless you feed them.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2014)

like I said before they need a boast of N


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Shame no perlite ?...may set you back later, but if you have doubts pot her up, as in many circumstances fading green fans indicate early root bound plants
note and compare the red stems....must I advise again on such matters .....lol


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

a miracle grow plant starved for N ? lmao. what will the masses say? 

feed it some N, MG all purpose 20-20-20 will do nicely.

In the future stay away from their soil and dont worry about their nutes, jmo.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

Its just what was given I just grew it...


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

And the stems are purple


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you using any dolomite lime in the soil? Sometimes that will cure the purple stems if they are not a trait of the strain. I used to grow a blueberry strain that kept the purple stems and they were quite healthy, so it could be an issue or it could be a trait of the strain. But the plants look good and healthy as far as I can tell.


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Are you using any dolomite lime in the soil? Sometimes that will cure the purple stems if they are not a trait of the strain. I used to grow a blueberry strain that kept the purple stems and they were quite healthy, so it could be an issue or it could be a trait of the strain. But the plants look good and healthy as far as I can tell.



*So wrong ....ROFLMAO    ...look to anthocyanin(or food coloring) but is also prevalent in many of todays strains  ..but keep your night time temps up....lol *


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 12, 2014)

vostok said:


> *So wrong ....ROFLMAO ...look to anthocyanin(or food coloring) but is also prevalent in many of todays strains ..but keep your night time temps up....lol *



 :huh:  WOW  you def could use these vostok  :chillpill::chillpill:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow Vostok, you are so smart and knowledgeable of Marijuana growing. You should be charging people for supplying them with individual advice rather than giving it away for free here.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Wow Vostok, you are so smart and knowledgeable of Marijuana growing. You should be charging people for supplying them with individual advice rather than giving it away for free here.




ROTFLMAO!!!!

No kidding.......


----------



## bud88 (Aug 15, 2014)

hmmmm....Hushpuppy..member since 3/11 over 4000 HELPFUL POSTS!!! , Vostok... member since 8/14 107 posts and quite a few of them saying the HELPFUL people here are wrong!!

NOT COOL DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2014)

give it some n like everyone else says. a plant that is root bound can and will still produce and quite well as long as you feed and water for it's needs. on another site they have a solo cup contest 20oz cup if i remember right it may be a 16oz cup, they are root bound from hell and some of them are are better looking plants then others that are grown the right way. that is if there really is a right way.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow never heard of a solo cup challenge


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 17, 2014)

hushpuppys been around hear for a while and knows his stuff theirs alot of old members that are 100% pros and their are a few newer members that are very knowledgeable and great growers also but i will stick by my comment it needs more N.. ive been growing outdoors for year and years if im wrong then whatever JMO and also that plant is not rootbound not yet i got 8 ft plants in 5 gallon buckets 4 months or so of growth they r just not starting to get rooot bound so i highly doubt its root bound..... just look at the solo cup grows thats root bound


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

Given the strength of MG nutes in their soil, I would think that it shouldn't need any nitrogen at this point. However, both plants are a tad light in color. One being an indica and the other being more sativa and both having the same light color says that it is wanting something, and generally the color is darkened by Nitrogen, but it could be the pH is off just enough to keep the available nitrogen from getting to the plant. I have seen may times yards off grass that were light green but got much darker and more lush looking after having lime added to bring up the pH. 

This is just me personally, and I am not a big soil grower, but I would add 2 Tbsp of dolomite lime to the soil and water it in. Then give it 7-10 days and see if it looks any better or not, then if not get some higher nitrogen food. 

Or you could flush the soil with 3x the amount of fresh water and spray it with Neem oil :hubba:


----------

